# I'm going to be having surgery tomorrow -- and some Thank You!s



## Tina (Jan 4, 2007)

Tomorrow I will be having surgery on a very large ventral and a umbilical hernia. Evidently, the surgery is one that is rather painful and difficult to heal from, and I'm not sure how long it will be until I'll be online again. I'm posting this for two reasons:

First, to let those who care know why I'm not around -- the reason why I haven't been around until now is because Biggie has been here, and we've been packing in all the pre-surgery fun we can have.

Second, I want to say thank you to those of you who have sent me Christmas cards and gifts. I have never, _ever_ had so many cards in my life! I decorated my house with them and ran out of room! It completely blows me away, the kindness and generosity of my fellow Dimmers, and while I have been able to write some notes of thanks, the sheer volume and lack of time at the computer have combined to leave me treating many of you rudely by not responding personally. I hope you will forgive me for that lapse of social grace.

I want to say that this is by far the finest group of men and women in the fat acceptance universe, and I feel so very fortunate to know, and to be getting to know, you all.

Thank you, thank you, thank you, for warming my heart with your thoughtfulness, generosity and friendship. Y'all are simply the best!!






The following pic is of Eric and I at the Madonna Inn for Christmas dinner with the family.


----------



## supersoup (Jan 4, 2007)

good luck, many well wishes and good vibes will be sent your way!!!

and you two look marvelous!


----------



## UberAris (Jan 4, 2007)

Best of luck!


----------



## BBWModel (Jan 4, 2007)

Good luck with the surgery and hurry back to us!!!

Rachael


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jan 4, 2007)

I've been wondering about you.... ((((((((((T)))))))))

Gentle hugs, and best wishes for a speedy and unpainful recovery. If it's not too much to ask (and I realize it might be, but I'll risk it) it would be a relief to hear when you're out of surgery and on the road to recovery. If not, it's okay... I just... well, I worry a bit. 

Ahh, the Madonna - Emple and I visited there on our honeymoon. Such a fun place. You two look wonderful, btw. 

We'll be missing you - hurry back!


----------



## Risible (Jan 4, 2007)

Oh, yes, I suspected Biggie was keeping you busy! I hope your holidays were wonderful. You look so very happy (and Biggie looks lovestruck :smitten: !) in your photo; it's a beautiful photo of both of you! BTW, the Madonna Inn is a fun place to romp. How about that dining room :blink: 

I'll be thinking of you; my hopes and prayers will be with you during your surgery and after. Here's to a speedy, and uneventful, recovery.

Please let us know how you progress.


----------



## Brenda (Jan 4, 2007)

Tina,

I hope you have a quick smooth recovery. You will be in my thoughts and prayers.

Brenda


----------



## Seth Warren (Jan 4, 2007)

I never know what to say in these situations, aside from that I hope everything turns out alright.


----------



## biodieselman (Jan 4, 2007)

You're in our thoughts & prayers. Hope the healing process is swift & as comfortable as possible. 

Hurry back. I need monitoring!


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Jan 4, 2007)

Much love and good luck with that!:bow:


----------



## djewell (Jan 5, 2007)

may your recovery be speedy, complete and painless


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 5, 2007)

Baby Breath Fairies to watch over you during surgery



Get Well Soon


----------



## FreeThinker (Jan 5, 2007)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery, Tina!

I'll try not to be very interesting while you're gone.




-Free


----------



## Daytripper (Jan 5, 2007)

Good luck and I hope you have a safe and painless recovery!


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jan 5, 2007)

To a quick and minimally painful recovery.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 5, 2007)

I've already wished it, but I can't wish too much good luck... so good luck!!!  

May you recover in record time.... and we'd love an update from Biggie just to know you're through the procedure (if he can find the time). 


Get back soon!

AM


----------



## Tooz (Jan 5, 2007)

Best of luck. I'll send my prayers and well wishes as much as I can.


----------



## Isa (Jan 5, 2007)

Take care of yourself Tina. Hope you have a quick and uneventful recovery.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Jan 5, 2007)

Be healthy, m'dear.


----------



## swordchick (Jan 5, 2007)

I wish you the best with surgery and a speedy recovery, Tina...sending you lots of hugs!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 5, 2007)

Break a leg!


----------



## Jay West Coast (Jan 5, 2007)

We love you too, Tina, and you'll be in our prayers. Keep us updated on how everything goes.


----------



## ChickletsBBW (Jan 5, 2007)

i hope everything goes well and hope you have a speedy recovery


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 5, 2007)

Best of luck!!!


----------



## Tina (Jan 5, 2007)

Wow! You're so quick, and so kind in your support. Prayers are _very_ welcome.  Thank you all. :wubu: 

Big will definitely post here to give updates.


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 5, 2007)

Hopes and prayers that all goes well, Tina! :wubu:


----------



## lemmink (Jan 5, 2007)

Good luck, hope the surgery goes very well.


----------



## Mini (Jan 5, 2007)

Heal fast, Tina.


----------



## stan_der_man (Jan 5, 2007)

My thoughts and prayers are with you Tina! I've had a couple of hernia surgerys myself, so definately just take your time and let yourself heal! It sounds like you have a good guy taking care of you!


Sincerely,
Stan


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jan 5, 2007)

Good luck and heal fast!


----------



## Dark_Hart (Jan 5, 2007)

I wish you the best with the surgery Tina  

kisses, :kiss2: 
Dark_Hart


----------



## GPL (Jan 5, 2007)

Aww Tina, I hope the surgery will be ok and that you heal very soon, safe and with little pain from it!
Be sure we will think about you, lady!!

GPL.


----------



## abluesman (Jan 5, 2007)

Good luck Tina. Christy and I send prayers for a speedy recovery.


----------



## ATrueFA (Jan 5, 2007)

Good luck and I hope your surgery goes well and you heal quickly!



Dave


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jan 5, 2007)

Good luck Tina. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Jan 5, 2007)

Tina, I know that you are going to come out of surgery with flying colours.

Take care!


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jan 5, 2007)

Good luck, Tina. Heal fast and come back soon. Sending positive energy your way.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jan 5, 2007)

I was just thinking of you last night....you and Big look wonderful, as always! You will definitely be in my thoughts for a safe procedure and quick healing! Come back to us soon!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jan 5, 2007)

Thinking about you! Let us know how it goes. We love you!


----------



## CuteyChubb (Jan 5, 2007)

We love you and will miss you til you get to your keyboard again. I sure hope Big doesn't forget to update us over here. Enjoy the pain meds!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jan 5, 2007)

I figured you and Big were doing something naughty.

Good luck on the surgery!!!

I know what you mean on the kindness of Dimmers and not having enough time to respond to all their generousity. Been there; done that.

You and Big look terrific, BTW!


----------



## Tina (Jan 5, 2007)

Casey, Big and I _were_ doing something naughty.   That, evidently, is going to be ending for the short time being, dammit.

Going to be leaving for the hospital in about an hour and a half, and reading your messages makes me feel so good. Thank you all SO much.


----------



## Tad (Jan 5, 2007)

....on a good hospital experience, textbook surgery, and quick recovery. I expect you back here showing off your scar promptly, young lady!

-Ed


----------



## NYEmtEsq (Jan 5, 2007)

Best wishes on a successful surgery and a speedy recovery.


----------



## moonvine (Jan 5, 2007)

Tina, I'll be thinking of you. I hope you have a pain-free and speedy recovery. And ice cream. Lots of ice cream.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 5, 2007)

Tina I will send you Reiki to speed your recovery. (((Tina)))


----------



## snuggletiger (Jan 5, 2007)

Hope you feel better.


----------



## mejix (Jan 5, 2007)

*sending positive vibes for ya*



*


----------



## biggie (Jan 5, 2007)

Hello all.

Thanks again for all the warm wishes. Here is a very quick update, as I am waiting for Tina to get a room and wake up:


I just wanted to let you know that I just saw the doctor who told me the sugery went very well. There was a bit more work to do than expected, but apparently everything went fine.

She will spend tonight in the hospital and maybe tomorrow night if they feel she needs more supervision. 

I will write more later tonight as I get to speak to my Love as she wakes up from being "gutted like a fish" as she so eloquently put it to me earlier.


----------



## Chimpi (Jan 5, 2007)

Chimpi is glad everything went well for her in the surgery. I was not able to get on the computer last night, and so I have missed the 'deadline' of being able to tell her "Good luck!" and all that jazz, but it's all right! 

Thanks for letting us know, Mr. Big!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 5, 2007)

Chimpi said:


> Chimpi is glad everything went well for her in the surgery. I was not able to get on the computer last night, and so I have missed the 'deadline' of being able to tell her "Good luck!" and all that jazz, but it's all right!
> 
> Thanks for letting us know, Mr. Big!



Me too and I didn't notice the thread until Chimpi posted. Love her and will be praying for her!


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Jan 5, 2007)

Tina said:


> Tomorrow I will be having surgery on a very large ventral and a umbilical hernia. Evidently, the surgery is one that is rather painful and difficult to heal from, and I'm not sure how long it will be until I'll be online again. I'm posting this for two reasons:
> 
> First, to let those who care know why I'm not around -- the reason why I haven't been around until now is because Biggie has been here, and we've been packing in all the pre-surgery fun we can have.
> 
> ...



All the best to you, Tina.

I'll be thinking about you.


Dennis


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 5, 2007)

Thanks for the update, Biggie, and thanks for the phone call. I look forward to more details but in the meantime, you get some rest too, okay? I know surgeries are hard on loved ones as well.

Again, many thanks for keeping us updated. I was so happy to wake up to a message from you about our girl doing so well.


----------



## Zandoz (Jan 5, 2007)

I'll be pull'n for a speedy and as pain free as possible recovery. Good luck.


----------



## rainyday (Jan 5, 2007)

Thanks, Big. Been thinking about Miss "Sweetheat" all afternoon.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jan 5, 2007)

Tina.....it's been ages since we spoke. I will keep you in my thoughts & prayers. Get well quick, so we can chat again.


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Jan 5, 2007)

Good luck and a speedy recovery.


----------



## steely (Jan 5, 2007)

Take care and warm wishes for all the best things!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 5, 2007)

That's so great that the surgery went well...I'm so glad. I'm thinkin happy thoughts for good recovery.


----------



## biggie (Jan 6, 2007)

Good evening everyone.

Well, I have just spent the evening with my honey, and she is doing well...all things considered.

When I arrived at 4.30, she was very much still in pain from the surgery, but when I left almost 6 hours later, she was just feeling very tired and dozing off frequently. Not much mention of pain whatsoever. She had also managed to get enough energy to grab her water by herself, making my presence obsolete ;p

I'll keep this short as I am exhausted and need to crash. I'll let you know again tomorrow about her progress.

Thanks again for caring.

Biggie


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 6, 2007)

Good Luck!! I hope the surgery and recovery is smooth.


----------



## Friday (Jan 6, 2007)

Your such a sweetie Biggie, capitalizing Love.  Tell T to heal up in record time, because I said so! Hugs and sound sleep to both of you.


----------



## biggie (Jan 6, 2007)

Hello all.

I just came back for a few hours from the hospital, and she is doing much better. Still hurts like hell when she has to move or cough, but that's to be expected. 

I guess I have to apologize for saying in a previous post that pain wasn't too much of an issue before I left yesterday night. It still was apparently, but she was too tired to really express it as clearly. The nurses changed her medication and the difference was like night and day. She will stay another night and be back here tomorrow . I expect it will be hard for her to do much for a few days, so I will be her own personal willing slave 

I think she will try to use the laptop to get in touch with all of her friends. So you will hopefully hear from her soon.

Cheers and thanks again for the warm sentiments!

Biggie


----------



## out.of.habit (Jan 6, 2007)

I'm so glad to hear she's coming home, and that you'll be with her, Biggie. 

Tina! Recover gently and without complications - you're an important figure around here, and we miss you when you're not with us. 

Save these *hugs* for when you're up to it.


----------



## rainyday (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks, Biggie. I forgot to tell her about Torodol (Tordol?). Maybe that's what they gave her already. I received that in addition to the regular pain meds when I had mine done and it made a huge difference.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 6, 2007)

Ohhh...I'm so glad they got the pain meds figured out. Thank God. I hope there are great amounts of ease and comfort and getting fabulously healthy ahead!


----------



## 1300 Class (Jan 6, 2007)

I'm glad to hear that everything is ok.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 7, 2007)

biggie said:


> Hello all.
> 
> I just came back for a few hours from the hospital, and she is doing much better. Still hurts like hell when she has to move or cough, but that's to be expected.
> 
> ...



Oh geez!  I've been away. But I hope that she is continuing to do alright with her recovery. Tina, I've missed ya! I'm glad that the surgery went rather well. Scary stuff.  


((((((Tina))))))

Thanks for the updates Biggie. Glad that you're taking good care of her.


----------



## biggie (Jan 7, 2007)

rainyday said:


> Thanks, Biggie. I forgot to tell her about Torodol (Tordol?). Maybe that's what they gave her already. I received that in addition to the regular pain meds when I had mine done and it made a huge difference.



Thanks Rainyday. I believe it is what they ended up giving her after the initial pain medecine proved to be ineffective.


----------



## Paul Fannin (Jan 7, 2007)

Tina, my dear friend, let me add a word of goodwill and good cheer. I have committed you to my prayers...


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jan 7, 2007)

Miss Tina wishing you a speedy recovery!!! You and Biggie Will both be in my prayers!
Thank You Big for the updates....I did not know about this thread untill today so I am glad she got through surgury and she is doing well and the the pain meds are working now... :bow:

Lots of Love and Big Hugs

Chimpette aka Erin


----------



## Ivy (Jan 7, 2007)

Hope you recover quickly! We miss you!!


----------



## biggie (Jan 7, 2007)

Good afternon all.

Looks like Tina will spend another night at the hospital. Everything is doing OK, but she is still under considerable pain, and would rather benefit from the medical supervision. When I saw her this morning, she was very much in pain, and after receiving medication, managed to catch some zzz's.

Going back this evening. More later...

Eric


----------



## Mini (Jan 7, 2007)

biggie said:


> Good afternon all.
> 
> Looks like Tina will spend another night at the hospital. Everything is doing OK, but she is still under considerable pain, and would rather benefit from the medical supervision. When I saw her this morning, she was very much in pain, and after receiving medication, managed to catch some zzz's.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the update. Give her my best.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 7, 2007)

biggie said:


> Good afternon all.
> 
> Looks like Tina will spend another night at the hospital. Everything is doing OK, but she is still under considerable pain, and would rather benefit from the medical supervision. When I saw her this morning, she was very much in pain, and after receiving medication, managed to catch some zzz's.
> 
> ...



My poor dear. Give her my love and tell her to get some Toradol if they'll give it to her. I'm glad she's staying another day before she comes home; pain control is a big part of healing.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jan 7, 2007)

biggie said:


> Good afternon all.
> 
> Looks like Tina will spend another night at the hospital. Everything is doing OK, but she is still under considerable pain, and would rather benefit from the medical supervision. When I saw her this morning, she was very much in pain, and after receiving medication, managed to catch some zzz's.
> 
> ...


Ouch.

Sending her positive energy and a heart-felt wish for greatly reduced pain.


----------



## biggie (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks Vickie.

Well, looks like hey stopped the Toradol today. Since she won't be able to have it when she's back home on monday, they started getting her off it. So she is having a hard time. But she is a tough Lady, and she's progressing well.



Miss Vickie said:


> My poor dear. Give her my love and tell her to get some Toradol if they'll give it to her. I'm glad she's staying another day before she comes home; pain control is a big part of healing.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks so much for keeping us posted... it's too bad she's got another night in but at least it's for good reason. Best to get that pain managed as much as possible before she heads home. 

Tell her we're wishing her the very best!


----------



## missaf (Jan 8, 2007)

Ugh, there is pill form Toradol -- if they'll let her have it!


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 8, 2007)

missaf said:


> Ugh, there is pill form Toradol -- if they'll let her have it!



Yeah there is, but they don't like people on it too long because of the side effects (more's the pity, I loved that stuff). Our ladies get 48 hours, and that's it.


----------



## missaf (Jan 8, 2007)

Yeah, I got a pill script but was only allowed to take it once a month for two days, but man, it was the only thing that helped my severe whiplash injury


----------



## GenericGeek (Jan 8, 2007)

I've been away for a bit due to some dramas of my own that required attention; I was very distressed to hear of dear Tina's plight today when I logged in. I know that she'll do well, what with all these good vibes coming in from every Dimension  ...

Pain management can be a real bitch. It's important to stay on top of the pain, and NOT just try to "tough it out". My experience with kidney stones a couple of years back taught me to take the meds as often as they said I could, lest the pain get so intense that a healthy dose of Demerol became a mere sugar pill!

Love yourself -- we _*all *_:kiss2: love you :kiss2: -- and get better soon!


----------



## Aliena (Jan 8, 2007)

Thank you Biggie for keeping us updated on Tina's recovery! It really means a lot to us all. I am glad to read that she is doing well, even though our 'sweetheat' is finding the pain management challenging at best. Please send her our love and will be sending some prayers and good vibes her way.


----------



## Tina (Jan 8, 2007)

Just quickly, because I cannot sit at the computer for long, I'm finally home. What a lovely thread to come home to -- all the love and care and prayers -- thank you! :kiss2: 

Evidently, the hernias were much bigger than my doc thought, and so it was pretty extensive surgery, and it hurts like a mutha. I'll be going to bed soon, to rest. I've been sleeping like crazy. Big has been a real sweetheart, and very loving. :wubu: 

You all truly are the best, and I am so grateful for you. Thanks again.


----------



## rainyday (Jan 8, 2007)

((((((((((((T)))))))))))) Glad to have you back! Hope the pain eases back soon.


----------



## stan_der_man (Jan 8, 2007)

Glad to hear the operation went well! Definately with hernia surgery don't underestimate the healing process. You will feel better, try to do things and then it will hurt afterwards.

It sounds like you are well taken care of!

Wishes and prayers for getting well!

Stan


----------



## Carrie (Jan 8, 2007)

Tina, I'm so sorry you're going through this, ouch!  I'm very glad Biggie's there to take care of you, though. Get lots of rest and visit when you can. :kiss2:


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jan 8, 2007)

So good to hear from you, Tina! I'm sorry you're hurting - but hopefully you're over the worst of the ordeal, and well on your way to 100% again! 

*sending healing vibes*


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm glad you're home safely, Tina. I'll check in with you tomorrow. I hope you're resting now... :wubu:


----------



## jamie (Jan 8, 2007)

I am so happy to see you here, I could spit.  :wubu: Welcome home sh!


----------



## herin (Jan 8, 2007)

((((((Tina)))))) I've been away so long, I didn't know you were having a surgery! I am very glad to hear that you are home and on the mend. I'm sending you well-wishes and invisible hugs......feel better soon pretty lady!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jan 8, 2007)

Welcome Home Miss Tina!
Get lots of rest!!
Sending Love and Good vibes!!!
(((((((((((((Tina)))))))))))


----------



## out.of.habit (Jan 8, 2007)

Welcome home! (((((((Tina!))))))) SO glad you're back. We'll be here when you're feeling better!


----------



## MoonGoddess (Jan 9, 2007)

_We all love you so much Tina! Sending as much healing energy your way as I can muster..._


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 9, 2007)

Tina,
Best wishes and my prayers are with you for a speedy recovery. 

Hugs,
Punkin


----------



## Tina (Jan 9, 2007)

Y'all make me feel loved.  :wubu:


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 9, 2007)

Tina I sent you Reiki earlier I hope it helped. I'll send more tomorrow.


----------



## missaf (Jan 9, 2007)

Tina said:


> Y'all make me feel loved.  :wubu:


 
Duh, cuz you are loved


----------



## Wagimawr (Jan 9, 2007)

missaf said:


> Duh, cuz you are loved


I was gonna say that  welcome back, Tina!


----------



## Tina (Jan 9, 2007)

Awww, thanks you two. :kiss2: :kiss2: All I have to do to feel a bit better is read this thread. You have no idea how good you all have made me feel. :wubu: 

Sandie, thanks for the reiki. Maybe that's what relaxed me enough to help me fall asleep this afternoon, after a difficult time settling in at home. BTW, I am very glad you and Wayne are out of CO after those danged avalanches!!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 9, 2007)

Great to see your actual pixels, Tina! Take it easy! Bask in the love and the drugs!! We are all pullin for you.


----------



## saucywench (Jan 9, 2007)

Tina, this is my first post to your thread, but it doesn't mean I haven't been thinking about you.

I'm glad you are home finally and on the road toward healing. Professional care administered in a hospital aside, nothing can compare to the healing benefits of being surrounded by the familiar and soothing comforts of home. And, then--my goodness! To be able to return to the forums and witness the outpouring of love and concern expressed for your well being--that is a feeling that you can carry well into your recovery.  

I'm sure it's uncomfortable for you dealing with your present pain and discomfort. When I think back on my surgeries, though, I don't even recall the pain of the surgeries themselves. If I think of any pain at all, it's the pain that lead me to having them in the first place, and the tremendous relief that I found afterward. I hope that this will prove to be the case for you and that, in due time, you will find the new, improved Tina stronger and better than ever, and much more ably prepared for the next leg of your life's journey.

I add my positive thoughts and well wishes to what has already been heaped upon you.


----------



## fatkid420 (Jan 9, 2007)

Even though you temp banned me :doh: I can look past that, and say my thoughts are with you; and I wish you a speedy recovery. Get back on the forums asap, so you can continue to be the forum nazi you so love being  

Every moment is a gift, do not waste them on negativity.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jan 9, 2007)

I am glad that everything went okay! I am glad that you are back and on the road to recovery!


----------



## Tina (Jan 9, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> Great to see your actual pixels, Tina! Take it easy! Bask in the love and the drugs!! We are all pullin for you.


Dunno why, but that cracks me up.  Thanks, Liz.


saucywench said:


> Tina, this is my first post to your thread, but it doesn't mean I haven't been thinking about you.
> 
> I'm glad you are home finally and on the road toward healing. Professional care administered in a hospital aside, nothing can compare to the healing benefits of being surrounded by the familiar and soothing comforts of home. And, then--my goodness! To be able to return to the forums and witness the outpouring of love and concern expressed for your well being--that is a feeling that you can carry well into your recovery.


Cindy, thank you for your positivity. It's obvious you have experience here. And yes, that is a feeling I will carry well into my recovery. I feel like I have friends all over the world, and that is such a remarkable feeling. Thank you, dear. 


EtobicokeFA said:


> I am glad that everything went okay! I am glad that you are back and on the road to recovery!


Thanks, Tobi!  I also want to say that I loved seeing the picture of you and your lovely spouse. I don't remember where it was, because I have pretty good drugs for the pain and I'm a little




Heh.   

Fatkid, you weren't banned, you were given a time out, for repeated violations of the rules. I don't enjoy reprimanding those who continually break the rules, but it's part of the job. So thanks for the... uh... attempted smackdown?  

Remarkably, I am still receiving Christmas cards. Thank you, you lovely, lovely people! And thank you to Misty, the prettiest, most hardworking fat girlie elf of all.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Jan 9, 2007)

Here's to hoping you'll soon be back kicking ass and taking names, and doing it pain free!


----------



## Tina (Jan 9, 2007)

Thanks, Barb.  I've got the name-taking thing down, but until I can raise my ass-kicking foot better, I'll just have to settle for making a list...


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 9, 2007)

Tina said:


> Thanks, Barb.  I've got the name-taking thing down, but until I can raise my ass-kicking foot better, I'll just have to settle for making a list...



At least you can raise your hackles. (Damn if I know what "hackles" are!) WB, Tina!


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 9, 2007)

WB Tina!  

I made it back too. I've been away for nearly 14 days. I don't think I've ever been away that long before. I was starting to have withdrawals. :doh: 

(((((Tina)))))


----------



## CuteyChubb (Jan 10, 2007)

Tina,

So you're all...high? Ha. I am sooooo happy you are ok and you have such love and support surrounding you. Especially it seems, the Big guy. You lucky beeeatch. 

With love,

R :wubu:


----------



## CuteyChubb (Jan 10, 2007)

Tina said:


> Thanks, Barb.  I've got the name-taking thing down, but until I can raise my ass-kicking foot better, I'll just have to settle for making a list...



Ooooh could I anonymously take names and let you know who needs a good time out and so on? (Used to love doing that in skool)

Just kidding  I got too much work to do. Y'all just run amuck 'cause the other mods are watching anyways.


----------



## Mercedes (Jan 10, 2007)

Welcome back Tina! So glad all went well!


----------



## James (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi Tina, I'm glad to read you are ok and back with us here  all the best for your full recovery


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 10, 2007)

Seth Warren said:


> I never know what to say in these situations, aside from that I hope everything turns out alright.


I'd like to double that... Get well soon!


----------



## Risible (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi Tina,

Well, glory be, the worst is behind you! Hopefully you're feeling better each day. I wish I had a little joke or anecdote to brighten your day and make you laugh...I've never been very good at remembering the ones I do hear, though. That's probably just as well, no sense at disturbing the stitches, right  ?

Hope the pain meds aren't making you itch in the places you can't reach; some of them do that I know.  

We're happy that you're back on the boards, slowly but surely!

Dee and Chuck


----------



## Les Toil (Jan 10, 2007)

Wow, Weena. I don't know when you posted this but I'm taken aback by the news (has the surgery already happened???). If Biggie is there, you're obviously in good hands, but I just wanted to extend as much love and well-wishes as my soul can muster, good friend.

I guess I better run to the end of this thread to see if there's any updates.


----------



## Les Toil (Jan 10, 2007)

Yay!!!! You're Back With Us, Doll Face!!!!!



(((((((((((((((((((((((((((teens))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## panhype (Jan 10, 2007)

Oh, i was away a coupla days.... Hey Tina, get completely well again pronto ! You are great !!


----------



## Tina (Jan 11, 2007)

Yes, sir, panhype! Thanks for being your kind self. 

Lester, you're such a sweet friend.  It's no fun right now, I admit, but I made it through and I'm getting a little better each day. Wish we lived close -- I'd love to spend some time watching bad movies with you.  :kiss2:


----------



## JoyJoy (Jan 11, 2007)

Glad you're back and doing well...you were missed!


----------



## Tina (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks, Joy. 

Dee, thanks for what you said, and boy are you right about the pain meds -- they do make me itch. But my honey scratches where I can't reach, so it's alright.  

Cutey, James, Timberwolf, Jeff, Mercedes, and Santa, thanks so much for the welcome back and sweet words. This really is the very best group of guys and gals I know of.


----------

